# Groelandia vetada pela FIFA..!!



## Carlos Dias (2 Fev 2006 às 02:19)

*Pessoal, gostaria de informar aos todos que a seleção de Futebol da Groelandia foi vetada pela FIFA para participar de qualquer campeonato oficial, seja eliminatorias da Copa ou mesmo a Liga Escandinava. 

A FIFA alega que a Groelandia não há campos de grama, porque a media de Nuuk sua capital não passa de 7ºC no seu mês mais quente não dando chance de a grama crescer..!! 

A Groelandia recorreu para que sejam construidos campos de grama sintética, mas a FIFA não aceitou..é uma pena..!! 

Hoje existem 12 times na I Divisão da Groelandia.Sendo que o campeonato vai de junho a setembro, quando geralmente não há neve..!! *


----------



## Carlos Dias (31 Ago 2006 às 17:44)

*Aquecimento global beneficia agricultores da Groenlândia 

Conhecida por suas maciças capas de gelo, a Groenlândia está sentindo os efeitos do aquecimento global: a elevação da temperatura expandiu a temporada de plantio na ilha e as colheitas estão florescentes. Pela primeira vez em centenas de anos tornou-se possível criar gado e fundar laticínios. 

Ferdinand Egede seria um agricultor perfeitamente normal se não fosse por aqueles estalidos fortes. Vestindo uma camisa de flanela xadrez e macacão, ele se apressa entre as fileiras precisas de seu campo de batatas, com gotas de suor escorrendo pela testa. 

Egede, 49, de vez em quando apanha um punhado de terra e a esfrega entre os dedos rijos, mas não fica satisfeito com o resultado. "É seca demais", diz. 

"Se eu não ligar a irrigação, perderei a colheita." 

Os estalidos se transformaram num rugido. O que está acontecendo no mar abaixo dos campos de Egede não combina com o que normalmente se associaria à vida rural. É o som de um iceberg se partindo, pedaços dele despencando no mar espumante. 

Egede, um plantador de batatas da Groenlândia, tem pouco tempo para admirar a vista. Ele passa a maior parte dos dias trabalhando nos campos e olhando para as montanhas extremamente íngremes no final do fiorde e os icebergs azuis e brancos na baía. Mas hoje ele está mais preocupado com um cano de água quebrado. "As plantas precisam de muita água", diz, explicando que o solo aqui é muito arenoso, conseqüência da atividade das geleiras. 

Mas ele ainda poderá conseguir uma colheita decente. Tirou da terra 20 toneladas de batatas no último verão, e suas safras vêm aumentando a cada ano. "Agora já fica quente até novembro", diz Egede. E se é isso que os cientistas de países distantes chamam de efeito estufa, certamente é um fenômeno bem-vindo no que diz respeito a Egede. 

Ele é um pioneiro e exatamente o tipo de homem que o governo da Groenlândia, que lançou um programa ambicioso para desenvolver a agricultura na ilha, gosta de ver trabalhando a terra. Os criadores de carneiros e renas já têm rebanhos pastando no sul da Groenlândia há muitos anos. Como parte do novo programa, o gado bovino será acrescentado à mistura nas planícies rochosas da ilha, parte de uma nova indústria de laticínios que as autoridades desejam ter na Groenlândia. Um dia, no futuro próximo, os agricultores locais poderão até plantar brócolis e repolho. 

Existem muitos motivos para esse sucesso agrícola, sendo o mais importante o aumento da temperatura. Para a maioria das pessoas na Terra, o aquecimento global ainda consiste em pouco mais que modelos de computador e um número que não parece concreto ou ameaçador: uma elevação de cerca de 4,5 graus na temperatura média mundial até 2100. 
Mas o que isso vai significar para a Groenlândia já está ficando visível hoje. Em Qaqortoq, por exemplo, a temperatura média aumentou de 0,63 grau para 1,93 grau nos últimos 30 anos. 

Isto acrescentou duas semanas à estação de plantio, que hoje chega a 120 dias. Com até 20 horas de luz do dia durante o verão, essas duas semanas fazem uma enorme diferença. 

Derretimento acelerado 

Se o que os cientistas prevêem for verdade, a Groenlândia se tornará um ambiente central para a mudança climática. As temperaturas na ilha deverão aumentar quase o dobro das da Europa - para delícia do fazendeiro Egede, mas para consternação de milhões de pessoas. Isso porque a calota de gelo da Groenlândia, que se ergue além da cadeia de montanhas onde se situa a fazenda de Egede, está encolhendo. 

O interior da Groenlândia é formado por 2,5 milhões de quilômetros cúbicos de gelo e tem até 3.400 metros de espessura em alguns lugares. Se essa enorme massa de gelo derreter, o nível do mar aumentará quase 7 metros. 

Embora esse cenário terrível não deva se concretizar tão cedo, novos estudos publicados no mês passado sugerem que o encolhimento da camada de gelo da Groenlândia está se acelerando. 

Em um artigo publicado na revista "Science", pesquisadores americanos escrevem que 224 quilômetros cúbicos de gelo desapareceram em 2005, quase o triplo da média anual entre 1997 e 2003. 

Para os felizes novos agricultores da Groenlândia, isso significa que eles poderão repetir uma parte importante da história humana em um período de tempo muito mais curto. Seus avós foram caçadores nômades numa terra desolada, coberta de gelo; seus pais criaram gado; e a atual geração está arando os campos. Para o agricultor Egede, a única evidência de um modo de vida extinto pode ser encontrada nas cenas de caça em crochê penduradas na parede de sua sala, ao lado de uma TV de tela plana gigantesca. "Caçar está ficando cada vez mais difícil", ele diz. "O fiorde quase não congela mais no inverno; hoje os 'snowmobiles' afundariam." 

Kenneth Høegh, 40, quer ver os caçadores da Groenlândia trocarem seus rifles por arados. Como principal consultor do departamento agrícola da Groenlândia, ele está em constante campanha por uma revolução agrária. 
Høegh não tem ilusões. Já trabalhou como voluntário em países do terceiro mundo, incluindo o Nepal, e sabe que a mudança climática representa uma grave ameaça para as populações do mundo que já sofrem secas e ondas de calor recorrentes. "Alguns graus a mais significam fome e sofrimento para pessoas em outras partes do mundo", ele diz, no jardim de sua casa que dá para o centro de Qaqortoq. 

A cidade, o centro econômico do sul da Groenlândia, possui escolas secundárias, um porto, fábricas de processamento de pescado e o departamento agrícola. Høegh diz que ele vê evidências de mudança climática em quase toda parte hoje. "Está vendo aquele iceberg?", pergunta, apontando para uma massa retangular na baía. "Ele não fazia parte de uma geleira." Explica que era gelo do mar que normalmente não flutuaria tão ao sul. 

Høegh conta que Qaqortoq quase nunca via gelo do mar no passado. "Mas agora os fiordes no leste da Groenlândia, que costumavam ficar congelados o ano inteiro, estão derretendo e a corrente está carregando o gelo para nossa baía." 

Høegh aponta orgulhosamente para a profusão de flores em seu jardim. "Esta é uma variedade especial do Nepal", diz o agrônomo, 
mostrando suas batatas. 

Ele explica que se esquecer de colher algumas as encontrará aqui, perfeitas, no ano que vem. "O solo não congela tão profundamente quanto antes", diz. 

Mas ele aprecia especialmente suas árvores, o que não surpreende ninguém que conheça a paisagem desolada do sul da Groenlândia. Ele plantou a primeira alguns anos atrás, pouco depois de sua casa ser construída. Já estão mais altas que ele, mais ou menos a altura máxima das poucas árvores que pontilham o campo na Groenlândia. 

"Mas a aparência de nossa cidade estará completamente mudada daqui a alguns anos", diz Høegh, olhando para as casas de madeira coloridas sobre o solo nu e rochoso. Ele imagina que os espaços entre as casas serão preenchidos por árvores no futuro. O vento já carregou sementes do Canadá, do norte da Europa e da Islândia para a Groenlândia. "Logo as árvores estarão da altura das casas." 

Em uma instalação de pesquisa agrícola no outro lado do fiorde, cientistas estudam o comportamento de plantas úteis quando expostas a condições próximas de seus limites biológicos. Os primeiros brócolis da Groenlândia estão verdejantes, embora sob uma cobertura de plástico branco. A planta tem de ser protegida contra as temperaturas abaixo de zero à noite, que podem chegar até junho na região. 

"O período de crescimento já é tão longo quanto nos Alpes, em uma altitude de 1.500 metros", diz Høegh. Atualmente começa no início de maio, mas se começasse duas semanas antes os fazendeiros poderiam até cultivar maçãs e morangos. 

Plantar seus próprios produtos significa mais do que apenas auto-suficiência econômica para a Groenlândia. Høegh acredita que produtos cultivados localmente poderiam ser de grande ajuda para a saúde dos cerca de 57 mil habitantes da ilha, cuja dieta está cada vez mais mudando de carne de baleia crua e sangue de foca para refrigerantes, biscoitos e chocolates. "Acontece que os doces são muito mais baratos do que as frutas e legumes importados", queixa-se o pai de quatro filhos. 

Com seu cabelo ruivo e físico poderoso, há algo de viking em Høegh. 
Como ele salienta, "pelo menos 16%" do sangue em suas veias é "sangue de groenlandês". Talvez isso explique seu patriotismo. A Groenlândia é um território dependente da Dinamarca, e Høegh diz que o governo dinamarquês prestou um desserviço aos habitantes ao inundar a ilha com leite em pó barato. O leite fresco, por outro lado, custa mais de 5 euros no supermercado hoje. 

Um pecuarista pioneiro 

Høegh quer que isso mude. Somente 19 vacas pastam atualmente na ilha, que tem 2.650 quilômetros de comprimento. "Todas elas têm nome", acrescenta Høegh com um sorriso. Nove são de propriedade de Sofus Frederiksen, um inuit atlético com um rosto anguloso que dirige como alguém que sabe que ninguém controla a velocidade na Groenlândia. 

Em seu Landrover, o homem de 42 anos segue uma trilha empoeirada que sai de sua casa e segue pelo vale, onde ele está construindo uma pequena usina hidrelétrica para a fazenda. "Ela precisa estar pronta quando o inverno chegar", diz. Até então suas vacas pastarão livremente nas encostas. 

Mas o inverno é outra história quando se trata de alimentar o gado. 

Frederiksen diz que o único motivo pelo qual consegue alimentar seu gado adequadamente é que seus pastos ficam num vale voltado para o sul, onde crescem relva e centeio. "O centeio não cresce o suficiente para dar frutos, mas é um pasto excelente", diz Frederiksen. E acrescenta que temperaturas mais brandas em breve poderão permitir que colha duas safras de feno a cada estação. Quando isso acontecer, talvez o sul da Groenlândia recupere parte de sua antiga personalidade e tenha um aspecto parecido com o que os vikings encontraram quando se instalaram na extremidade sudoeste dessa ilha gelada. 

Quando viu a ilha pela primeira vez, o explorador Eric o Ruivo a chamou de "Terra Verde" em parte para atrair colonos, que embarcaram em 25 navios e migraram para lá. Seu slogan publicitário certamente se justificava. Em escavações na Groenlândia, arqueólogos encontraram amplas evidências de banquetes rústicos em que carne de boi e de carneiro foi consumida. Eric o Ruivo possuía estábulos que abrigavam cem bois cada. 

Grandes trechos do hemisfério norte gozavam de um período de clima incomumente brando na época, possivelmente causado por mudanças nas correntes do oceano Atlântico. Mas a boa sorte meteorológica dos colonizadores durou pouco. Modelos climáticos baseados em dados de prospecções no gelo mostram que as temperaturas caíram abruptamente no século 14, provocando uma pequena era do gelo e provavelmente expulsando os vikings da Groenlândia. O último registro conhecido, transmitido por gerações, documenta um casamento na igreja de Hvalsøy em 16 de setembro de 1408. Hoje tudo o que resta da vida rural dos vikings na Groenlândia são as fundações de suas casas. 

Mas as temperaturas brandas do início da Idade Média não apenas retornaram como estão ainda mais altas do que na época de Eric o Ruivo. "Alguns anos atrás havia gelo onde estamos agora", Stefan Magnusson, sentado em seu cavalo e olhando para uma nascente que jorra da geleira à sua frente. 

As primeiras plantas já brotam dos resíduos de lama da geleira. "O que estamos verificando aqui é uma gênese", diz Magnusson com a voz cheia de emoção. A geleira, uma extensão do vasto gelo interior da ilha, fica entre dois penhascos, parecendo o dorso de um réptil, com suas escamas brancas incrustadas de terra brilhando ao sol. 

O gelo, segundo Magnusson, recuou quase 100 metros desde que ele começou a criar renas, há mais de dez anos. "Cada metro significa mais pasto para meus animais", ele diz, "e cada dia a mais que eles conseguem pastar acrescenta meio quilo a seu peso." 

As renas de Magnusson pastam em uma área de cerca de 1.500 quilômetros quadrados. Em um mês ele conduzirá seus 1.700 animais, usando um helicóptero, para um curral na frente de seu abatedouro. As renas são totalmente auto-suficientes durante a maior parte do ano, exceto na primavera, quando às vezes ele precisa se preocupar com os animais. "De repente começa a chover em fevereiro ou março", diz. Isso é fatal para os animais, porque a chuva congela rapidamente, formando uma camada de gelo sobre o pasto. "Não podemos levar alimento para eles com o 'snowmobile'", ele diz, "porque é impossível se deslocar sobre a rocha gelada." 

Devido a esse fenômeno relativamente novo, Magnusson não tem certeza se deve ficar contente ou não com a mudança climática. Mas talvez isso também mude em breve, quando o gelo derretido em sua terra poderá expor um tesouro de uma natureza totalmente diferente. Neste inverno, Magnusson, com um especialista de uma companhia de mineração australiana, viajará para a geleira novamente. Amostras iniciais de rocha obtidas no ano passado revelaram um alto conteúdo de vanádio. 

Por enquanto, Magnusson espera enriquecer com um possível contrato de mineração. O metal, ele diz, é usado para forjar o aço duro usado para fazer rolamentos. "É por isso que o mundo precisa de vanádio como louco neste momento." *


----------

